# Adult Swim



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

How many of you like to watch this late night programming block on the Cartoon Network? I love it.

Last night they reran the old Space Ghost Coast to Coast episode which featured the Aqua Teen Hunger Force's first appearance. ( I think )
They were a lot different than they are now...a LOT.
Master Shake was the leader! His voice was like the one currently used for Inganaght, the Green Moonennite, and he didn't have lips. Frylock had krinkle-cut arms and legs, was rather stupid, and sounded like the little pink Moonennite. Meatwad was pretty close to his current form, with a similar voice and the same stupidity. _"The bun is all in your mind"_

Man, they sucked! LOL! They were nothing like the trio now gracing the avatar box of Fishfreaks.

The Brak Show is back! Yay! The first episode of the Oblongs aired last night as well, and Sealab is back. Yep, all is well in swimland.

What do ya'll think about these and the other shows of the non-anime variety? ( anime can have it's own thread. )


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

for a second there i thought you were dissin' them oddsalt! my first interest in adult swim was space ghost, then aqua teen. and your right. Master Shake is awesome! Sometimes i have a hard time understanding meatwad, but then again it is the same way with kenny :-D


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I usually watch it, but I haven't really had the chance to lately. Good to hear Space Ghost and Brak are back though.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol I must say Aqua Teen Hunger Force is one of my guilty pleasures. My friend got me hooked awhile back. I'm still debating whether to buy the DVDs of it or Stargate...hehe. I haven't seen the really old ones, but now you've got me interested.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I think they stopped making aquateen hunger force. they also stopped making sealab, 2 great shows. I dont like the oblongs as much as the others. space ghost coast to coast is why i first started watching adult swim. now they have venture brothers, another pretty good show. but I havent watched very much for quite a while. THe first episodes of aquateen hunger force were awful.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

they just had a new season of aqua teen on not too long ago.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, me too, but I watch it anyway and just suffer on Monday.


----------

